# Looking for a webcomic



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello all, I'm interested in reading a furry webcomic. Read what was online of Dog's Days of Summer. If there was another webcomic for around that age-group I'd be interested in reading it. (By age-group I mean around that level of maturity, for some odd reason I'm drawing a blank on how to explain it...) Please post some links here.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Hello all, I'm interested in reading a furry webcomic. Read what was online of Dog's Days of Summer. If there was another webcomic for around that age-group I'd be interested in reading it. (By age-group I mean around that level of maturity, for some odd reason I'm drawing a blank on how to explain it...) Please post some links here.



Any comic? Then I'd recommend "Fur-Piled". http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright, thanks. Any other links guys?

EDIT: Read Fur-Piled. Loved it. ANyone know when it usually gets updated, or is it all in an actual book now?


----------



## Rabbyadam (Nov 30, 2008)

Better Days by Jay Naylor is very good. There isn't nearly any full frontal nudity compared to The Dog Days of Summer, but, the situations are much more dramatic, and, the situations require at least a 16 year old's sence of maturity to understand.

Jay Naylor also has X rated comics on sale in his online store/catalog.

There is incest but its actually not disgusting.
And please read from the beginning; otherwise, you won't understand nearly as much in the more recent chapters 
http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/


Also, http://concessioncomic.com/, Concession, by Immelman, is a really good comic! Its much less dramatic than Better Days, yet, a little less realistic. Concession is very funny but there are story arcs. So, once again, I recommend reading from the beginning. This is story has homosexuality strung throughout it, just incase your not into that so much.


And then, http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/, there is Furthia High, by QuetzaDrake. Located on Concession's/Immelman's sever, Furthia High is a less adult oriented comic. It is still quite funny and definately worth a look. High School situations in this one, I like the Highschool webcomics but I know alot can't stand 'em. Real quick, the current Furthia High is a second version. The original canon can be found on the website.


Then now, http://www.katbox.net/laslindas/, there is las Lindas, by Chalo, SoulKat, and ID_Fox. Las Lindas is an awesome comic with an original story. It has quite a few morals throughout the comic, and, as always, read from the beginning because this comic has interconnected story arcs and a story behind all 9 charachters. (Just throwing this in, the breasts in this one are VERY veloptuous ;D)


After that, http://www.pholph.com/, Jack is THE MOST dramatic webcomic, by David Hopkins. I have yet to get to the latest comic of this Webcomic for there are easily over 2000 pages of this amazing comic. Jack is adult for dramatic, gory, and emotional aspects rather than sex. This is an award winning comic, I believe, and if not, it should be. It is well drawn and well written, but, to understand the aspects of all the characters, I highly recommend you read from the beginning. (Some of this webcomic can be quite depressing but it is still utterly amazing.)


And the last that I can think of, http://www.raccoony.com/, Closet Coon, by Jeff-kun. This one is a gay-themed fur-comic with less critical acclaim as the last few I mentioned. Closet Coon has been based on the relationship of the character moreso than anything else. Saddly, Jeff-kun has not updated in a while.


Some more good webcomics but with more of a PG rating:
http://goodcheese.com/
http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/



_
Hope you find some you like! ^.^,
Rabbyadam_


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Heh. Wow, thanks alot. Yeah I'm gay, so I'm sure the ones with homosexual things in them won't matter.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Alright, thanks. Any other links guys?
> 
> EDIT: Read Fur-Piled. Loved it. ANyone know when it usually gets updated, or is it all in an actual book now?



It's updated sporadically, unfortunately.


----------



## Rabbyadam (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, at least it gets updated ^.^
I still wish there would be updates for good Cheese 


Lol, i didn't know your preference, so i went with what I like. Im bi so basically i just threw in everything there ^.^ haha! Hope you enjoy them, of course I just compiled those, the real thanks goes to the Artists and Authors ^.^


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's updated sporadically, unfortunately.



Damn, I guess I'll bookmark it then.


Finished reading all of Better Days. Started at the beginning and read 3 hours straight. That was an amazing comic.


----------



## Rabbyadam (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha! I did the same thing! ^.^ and remember: updates mondays and fridays!!


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Just updated at Midnight today, lol. Also, anyone know if Dogs Days of Summer will be posted online or is it purely paperback now?


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Dec 1, 2008)

good cheese is finished I think, the artist gone on to another 
and regretfully I cant think of any outside of whats being mentioned for that age group but Dungeons and Anthros is quite a good one to add to that list at a geuss [http://www.furnation.com/A_D/]


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Broken link.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Dec 1, 2008)

oh sorry, I copy and pasted so not sure what to do, but should be able to google it


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Kyellan (Dec 1, 2008)

TwoKinds is a good furry webcomic in my opinion, check it out here:http://2Kinds.com


----------



## serph (Dec 2, 2008)

It's violent, crude and devilishly addictive. It's Suicide for Hire by Rafael Mandela
http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/
A mouse (?) and fox(?) start up a buisiness where people come to them to get killed. Irony abounds.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2008)

I loved Suicide for Hire! I loved it so much that I forgot to post about how I'd check it out and kept reading. Pity there's only 200+ pages... Any more comics people?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)(currently on hiatus)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comicstrips/ctc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)

These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (Mostly just videos now)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)


This is all the webcomics I read.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Scurrow (Dec 5, 2008)

www.snapneckduck.com

heheeh


----------



## crosser (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't remeber the sight name to well but try to google  furwillfly and it might pull up the comic i read.  The writer and artist to it have finished it though but it is still funny and all that.


----------

